# Does anyone like....



## meow_mix06 (Dec 17, 2007)

..i guess what you would call "death metal" music?

like Dimmu Borgir...Finntroll...Thyrfing....



or n/e other type of metal for that matter?


----------



## Heath (Dec 17, 2007)

a


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 17, 2007)

yea, they sing in Swedish but they're from Finland


just think of them as hardcore Vikings =P


----------



## TFexperiment626 (Dec 20, 2007)

Heh well there is Deth Klok, Suffocation.


----------



## webkilla (Dec 20, 2007)

deathklok right? 

but i like 'em - why?

BECAUSE WE MUST ALL GO INTO THE WATER!!!


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL


i almost forgot i made this post =P


----------



## TFexperiment626 (Dec 20, 2007)

Almost but not quite..Mhm. Hey! Who took my cookies?!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 20, 2007)

Nope, sorry. I can't say that I have. But I'm a crazy dude for techno.


----------



## TFexperiment626 (Dec 20, 2007)

Techno is cool but not quite as cool as Subterrainean.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 20, 2007)

Moonsorrow shits all over Finntroll.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 20, 2007)

i like "some" techno...i play DDR alot


----------



## TFexperiment626 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah...some techno is cool but I like faster paced music.


----------



## kittysonikku (Dec 20, 2007)

dethklok <3


----------



## TFexperiment626 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice avatar. lol


----------



## Devolger555 (Dec 21, 2007)

i like Cradle of Filth
Danny Rules


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 21, 2007)

I can very easily say I despise death metal music. D: Reason being is, my friend kept urging me to attend a death metal concert a few weeks back. At first I didn't want to go because I didn't think I'd like it, but he kept asking me to go "for the experience." So, I gave in and went with him. The whole place was a nightmare and smelled of secondhand smoke, was full of creepy people wearing virtually nothing but black, sporting creepy piercings and tattoos. The music was loud and obnoxious, and I could never tell the difference between any songs or bands or anything. It had no melody and just plain sounded like noisy crap.

After doing my best to stay out of the pit almost all night, I ended up getting whacked in the head anyway. That was the point where I just told myself "Okay, I officially hate this shit." and I just waited outside for my friends.

I don't regret that I went, but good lord, never again.


----------



## TFexperiment626 (Dec 21, 2007)

Non-beleiver! Tie him to the stakes-aww his avatar's so cute! We shall let you go...THIS TIME.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey, ya know, to each their own....

but u do have a point CC...live shows aren't my thing cuz of that


----------



## Dark Link (Dec 21, 2007)

I've never been to a concert before. Some bands sound worse in person or so I have heard.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 21, 2007)

nah itz true............


----------



## Kobaruto (Dec 25, 2007)

Death metal, yes. I like all types of metal.

Favorite death metal bands include.. Anatta, Arsis, Bloodbath, Bolt Thrower, Death, Deicide, Gojira, Kataklysm, Krisiun, Lord Gore, Morbid Angel, Obituary, and Six Feet Under. Especially SIX FEET UNDER. Everyone, get their song "Lycanthrophy." No disappointment, I assure you.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, sort of. Its okay I don't hate it, but I can't name any bands for it either. I listened to random pieces of it here and there.

I do like metal thou, Iced Earth is my main poison.


----------



## ALU (Jan 10, 2008)

ok where do I start...... I dont feel like putting what area of metal these bands are in but if you have heard of them then you already know

ICED EARTH
Throwdown
Demons and Wizzards
Deicide
Fight Paris
Bullet For My valentine
It Dies Today
Bleeding Through
Most Precious Blood
NORA
Hopesfall
Supeltura
Dissmember
Union Underground
Otep
Brujeria
Virus
Poison The Well
RA


thats about all i can think of that I listen to almost constantly (100 disk cd changer ALWAYS on and playing) theres alot more bands that are excelent metal bands but I cant think of any more at the moment

hope the list isnt to long


----------



## ALU (Jan 10, 2008)

LoinRocker said:
			
		

> Well, sort of. Its okay I don't hate it, but I can't name any bands for it either. I listened to random pieces of it here and there.
> 
> I do like metal thou, Iced Earth is my main poison.



holy shit another ICED EARTH fan there my favorite as well


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

ALU said:
			
		

> LoinRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL lol!

Yeah I have most there albums, I just don't have the " Night of the Storm rider " album yet. hehe wow I said the same thing when you posted that.


----------



## sgolem (Jan 10, 2008)

I enjoy death metal.  I think it's fun.  I don't really take it too seriously though.


----------

